# Have Pigeon Questions...



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

I just got a white homing pigeon and he/she has become my indoor pet along with my Ringneck Dove and two parakeets. This pigeon is adapting very well. He/She was born in January. My question is whenever he/she is around Magnum my female Dove (named because she bow-cooed and was thought to be male until she laid some eggs), he/she pecks flaps its wings and then does what you refer as the helicopter.. Is this a mating thing, because it seems awful young to be doing that? Magnum on the other hand is eight months old. 

Thanks all..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Doves and pigeons don't normally mix (with a few exceptions for those who get theirs to have hybrids), so I don't think anything affectionate is going on. At the pigeon's age, it's normal for it to be showing some aggression towards other pigeons/doves. The pecking doesn't necessarily mean it's a male or hen, nor does it mean any attraction. It's probably just showing it's tough side. I've watched my little squeakers/young pigeons wingslap, peck, and try to grunt at others anytime someone tries to boss them around or take their perch. Soon everyone was happy and content with each other. Personally I wouldn't keep a dove and a pigeon together simply because of the size difference and the possible fighting, but then again I've never tried it.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you... The pigeon doesnt peck aggressively and the Dove who I think is looking for a companion doesnt seem to mind. She gets into a head down, tail end up posture and coo's alot.. Is this a protective action or a I am available kind of thing? She just laided a couple (infertile)eggs, and I thought maybe she was protecting them, but she does this other places not just around the eggs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well at least the little homer isn't trying to be mean then 
Mostly my male ringnecks do that when trying to attract the female. It sounds like your hen wants a mate! Does she twitch her wings when she gets down like that, or even better, any head bowing too? She could be just over protective even when away from her eggs, or she could be wanting a boyfriend


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like some definite flirting going on to me. Becky is correct in that generally, given a situation with both doves and pigeons available, they _usually _ mate with one of "their own"; pigeon with pigeon, dove with dove. But not always. And when there are just two of them, one a dove and one a pigeon, that is a match made in heaven as far as the two of them are concerned, especially with no other pigeons or doves around. Your female dove's behavior sounds just like courting behavior to me; she is responding to the display that the teen pigeon is putting on. 

At his age (sounds like he is a "he", but females can also display these signs at a young age), he is definitely into showing off and is naturally "playing house" with the only other available bird his size. He is not far from being old enough to choose a mate, they grow up and mature very quickly. I had this very thing happen when I had my first pigeon, and got a dove for him (not knowing any better then  ). They became mates and even had babies, but soon he grew up more and began bullying her around (typical male behavior for a male driving a female to the nest). She was so small I feared he would hurt her, so I separated them and got them each a mate of their own kind. 

This doesn't mean every male pigeon will grow up to be too "mean" for a dove. I think at their ages there isn't any harm in letting them flirt and hang out together, though keep a close eye on them when they're together. You may even end up with a mild-mannered male pigeon who makes a suitable mate for a dove. I think it really just depends on the personalities and natures of the two birds. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

She does the head bowing... And the other day I swear she was making passes... They were both out of the cages and sitting on my plant shelf and she would scoot over next to the pigeon. 

A bit of history about Magnum, we got her last August, she took to our parakeet and they became buddies. Then Lenny had a sad and unexpected run in with my dogs. To make a long story short, Lenny flew over the dogs and they were coming in and in the excitement one of them reached up and got him and the other finished the job. Totally a instinct thing for the dogs.

Anyhow, Magnum than became attached to us, I then was given a new parakeet for Christmas and Magnum started doing the bow-cooing dance to this one, hence the name Magnum (aka Maggie), I dubbed her a male then.. 

Since then I received another parakeet for my birthday and then we got the pigeon thinking Magnum and Big Bird Higgins would become friends since the parakeet got a new friend and abandoned Magnum.

So then Magnum lays some eggs, about two weeks ago, very exciting we found them near the parakeet cage in a pottery dish my daughter made me.

Poor Magnum so confused.. 

So anyhow now we have Higgins (the pigeon) and they seem to be friends, they roost together on the top of the cage at night and follow each other around in flight. 

Its hard to know with Magnum, not the usual easy to figure out Dove, that they talk about in the books.. Males bow-coo, females lay eggs.. Magnum does both...


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks you for the words and advice. 

We got the pigeon because he was the only closely related bird available. The people we got Magnum from were not having much luck with the eggs hatching and well I just knew Magnum needed a friend. I know that the wild doves hang out with our friends homing pigeons, so I asked if they had a baby they would be willing to give me..

Never really thought of the mating thing, until after the pigeon was here.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks all for you advice...

I am happy to have found a site where I can learn and enjoy my pigeon/dove all the more..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...I have several female pigeons that do both too. It can be very confusing for us, imagine what it's like for them. 

I just remembered that I did know of a woman, several years ago, that purchased a dove as a companion for her pigeon. Her thinking was that they would find companionship with each other but she wouldn't need to worry about any babies. They did successfully raise a chick together. It was a big surprise.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got 20 pigeons that were hatched in Jan. and they are just now starting to give me an indication of their sex. I expect in another 2 or 3 weeks, you'll know for sure about Higgins gender. They are a little confused at this point in their little life. I had two little red pigeons and I KNOW they are both cocks. However, before THEY figured it out, they were a "pair".  I've seen them kiss and mount each other, but in the past week or so, they've starting fighting with each other and both are cooing and dragging their tails at OTHER birds, so I think they've got it figured out now.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Well its good to know that Magnum is not the only confused Dove..


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

*Got another question...*

Higgins the pigeon lays on the floor, he/she is very comfortable doing this, just hangs out usually with the parakeets and dove when they are out. He/she lays on one side and prunes. Is this normal?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's sounds normal to me. My pigeons like doing that outside and sun bathe. It's a good sign you have a pretty relaxed pidgie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Jojopotato said:


> Higgins the pigeon lays on the floor, he/she is very comfortable doing this, just hangs out usually with the parakeets and dove when they are out. He/she lays on one side and prunes. Is this normal?


Some of ours lie down like that, either on the aviary or shelter floor or on some other flat surface. They usually tilt to one side when relaxed and have one wing just a fraction out to the side (presumably to balance). If they are on a flat perch, they often have one wing just hanging over the edge, too.

John


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks you guys.... Thats good to know and I am glad he/she feels at home...


----------

